

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #11 – March 2nd 2012 - bemmu
http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/729-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-11-march-2nd-2012

======
patio11
Ooh, I should be able to make this one. See you all there.

------
LefterisJP
Aw damn ... I will be back in Europe for The spring vacation this time. Really
sucks that I am gonna miss this. Had no idea that there is an HN meetup in
Tokyo. When is the next one gonna be? Who arranges the meetups? Definitely
gonna become a regular attendee

------
jeffbarr
I would love to be there, but the JAWS (Japan AWS) Summit meeting is also
taking place that day:

<http://jaws-ug.jp/summit2012/index.html>

------
Xixi
Won't be able to make it this time, as I will be heading for the PyCon 2012 in
Santa Clara.

Have lots of fun!

------
tlear
Nice! I will be in Tokyo for a few days and should be able to make it

------
minikomi
Will attend for the first time! See you there.

